# Plakat or Halfmoon Plakat?



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I know I asked about Dragoon's tail type before, and I do know that he's a Plakat, but I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out what type of Plakat? Is he just a Plakat, or is he a Halfmoon Plakat? I finally got some okay pictures of him, so I was just wondering!


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Don't see the pics.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

BettaFran said:


> Don't see the pics.


Odd, they're showing up on my screen :/


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Maybe I'm doing something wrong? Still don't see the pics.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Cant see a pic either. But heres how to tell the difference

Hmpk=sharp D, 4+rays, 180 spread









Trad pk=round tail, 2 rays, idealy 180 spread but many dont reach it


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Huh, weird, I can see them on my screen still. I'll try again.

Pictures:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Try to get a side view of him flaring, but he looks like a trad PK to me.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll try next time I feed him (seems to be the only time he flares at the moment :/).


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you to all that answered, just looking at Dragoon, he seems to be a traditional plakat (no "D" shape and definitely more rounded). Sorry I can't get better pictures (tried today and failed miserably since Dragoon isn't very photogenic -.-). Thanks again!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Based on the pics I would also say PK. He's gorgeous.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Laki said:


> Based on the pics I would also say PK. He's gorgeous.


Thanks


----------

